# Topics > Robotics > Automated guided vehicle >  Automatic guided vehicles, GreenTrans Corporation, Yangmei City, Taoyuan County, Taiwan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - GreenTrans Corporation

Home page - greentrans-agv.com/agv.html

----------


## Airicist

GreenTrans AGV

Published on Aug 27, 2015




> System design and manufactured by GreenTrans Corporation in Taiwan

----------

